# Phred's Decal Delevery Express



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

OK, this is my first post in the customs forum. :wave:I ordered some decals from Phred and decided to try my hand at waterslides. So this is my "tribute" to Slotrod65(Phred). Lookin' for feedback. Should I "future wax" it? Grind the rear foamies down more? Front end up? Down? Fender well exit headers? 
http://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/GregKaty/SlotRod65/
GP


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice job. I'd dip it in Future and call it done!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*KD is spot on...*

Dip'n done. That's art from the heart Hornet. Don't change a thing. Real nice job. You done Phred proud. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work just future wax it. Really like the roof detailing & wheelie bar & you have a nice work area. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll have the wife pickup some Future and start working on a chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was quite surprised to see about 4 different formulas for Future on my last Wally World excursion. I believe the formula you want is for linoleum floors.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up slotcarman.:thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks GREAT!!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now I can see it!!! Now I can say I like it!!! I'm a Willys fan!!! ... RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

WOW!!!! That is NICE!!!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wouldnt touch it great job


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great looker! Nice work!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the whole yellow n black look with that Iconic Iron Cross ...Yeah!

Bob...Neat little Willy Ride there...zilla


----------

